# link-darstellung



## deepgreen (18. Dezember 2001)

ich will in einer tabelle das die links anderes dargestellt werden als im rest des html-files.

also in der tabelle, sollen links nicht unterstrichen sein und zusätzlich eine andere farbe habe.

kann mir vielleicht jemand einen tipp geben wie ich das zustande bringen kann?


----------



## Fey (18. Dezember 2001)

Hi...

a.menu:link {
	font-family: arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size : 9pt;
	color : #990000;
	text-decoration : none;
	font-weight : bold;
}

a.menu:active {
	font-family: arial, helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 9pt;
	color: #990000;
	text-decoration: none;
	font-weight: bold
}

a.menu:visited {
	font-family: arial, helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size: 9pt;
	color: #990000;
	text-decoration: none;
	font-weight: bold;
}

a.menu:hover {
	font-family: arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-size : 9pt;
	color : #990000;
	text-decoration : underline;
	font-weight : bold;
}

Dem Link dann die Class menu mitgeben. 

Gruß,
Fey


----------



## deepgreen (18. Dezember 2001)

merci, kannst du nur noch ein beispiel geben wie ich die class menu mitgeben kann?!!!!


----------



## SirNeo (18. Dezember 2001)

So sollte es funktionieren:

```
<a href="irgendwas.html" class="menu">Irgendwas</a>
```


----------



## deepgreen (18. Dezember 2001)

ausgezeichnet, danke sehr!!!


----------



## deepgreen (18. Dezember 2001)

wie mache ich jetzt das der body-text eine bestimmte grösse hat?

sprich ich mochte im ganzen file das jeder text mit 11pt dargestellt werden soll.

mit 

body {background-color:#000000; 
        font-size:9pt;
        font-family:Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular;
        color:black;}

funktioniert zwar alles andere aber die schriftgrösse nicht.


----------



## ajay (19. Dezember 2001)

also bei mir funktioniert es so wie du geschrieben hast. 
vielleicht siehst du auch nix weil du background-color und font-color auf black gesetzt hast  ???
und ich persoenlich definier die schriftgrösse immer ueber px (pixel) und net pt. hatte da schon oefters probs im NN.


----------



## deepgreen (19. Dezember 2001)

aha, das wieder so eine browser geschichte anscheinend.

ich erstelle eigentlich alles für den mozilla und ignorie den IE.
vielleicht funktioniert ja das ding unter IE.....
muss es ausprobieren....

danke für den hinweis.


----------

